# C. villosa " Sumatra Central"



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

Beautiful.
wilma


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i like that where did u find one?


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

This one is still pretty rare in cultivation. I suppose a specimen will enter the US soon - contact the usual suspects...


----------

